# Diarrhea with hemorrhoids during stomach flu



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

I'm hoping I'm not the only one out there who survived another bout of stomach flu.I have prolapsed hemorrhoids and if the flu hits my stomach, I get diarrhea, which is bad enough, but the kind that won't end for two days, which causes my hemorrhoids to bleed. This time, the exertion caused a spray of blood, blood dripping down my leg and some tissue to come out.I used prep h and am trying to stay calm.Trouble also is, if I ever get stomach flu with the diarrhea, I cannot follow orders to avoid eating, because I also have had this odd problem I call, "stomach eating itself," and the diarrhea, gagging gets worse.


----------

